# Retro Steel Bikes



## holy cromoly (Nov 9, 2008)

Being so happy with my Kona Kapu, I was deleting my old bookmarks on retro modern steel bikes since I'll be on the Kapu for some years to come.

Just thought I share my links here incase anyone is interested.

*Masi Speciale 105*
https://www.masibikes.com/tab3_subNav3.php
Complete for $1700. Comes with a nice matcing steel fork.









*Kona Kapu* (of course:thumbsup
https://www.konaworld.com/09_kapu_u.cfm
Complete for $2200. Very sweet ride and I can vouch for this. PM me if you have questions.









*Bianchi Dolomiti*
https://www.bianchiusa.com/09-bicycles/09-classica.html
Complete $3300. Mixed feedback about the component spec choices.









*Salsa Casseroll*
https://www.salsacycles.com/casseroll08.html
Complete $1700 and frame only $550. Not described as a retro bike, it's classy with the matching steel fork and could be dressed up as retro if wanted.










*Fuji Connoissuer*
https://www.fujibikes.com/LifeStyle/ClassicSeries/Absolute10.aspx
Complete $1500. Interesting to note that this bike comes with a Microshift drivetrain, complete with downtube shifters.








*
Gios Compact Pro*
Link here to Colorado Cyclist.
$995 frame only. One of the lowest priced lugged steel Italian frames you can buy new. Colnagos and DeRosa's sell for over twice as much new.









*Ciocc San Cristobal & Replica*
https://www.smartcycles.com/coppi_casati_ciocc.htm
$2100 for San Cristobal and $1800 for Replica frames.









*Tommasini Tecno*
https://www.ridetommasini.com/frames/tecno.html
Not sure about the price on this one. Stunning though.









*Derosa Neo Primato*
https://www.wrenchscience.com/De+Rosa/Neo+Primato/Road_Bikes/Frames.html
$2100 frame/fork. Beautiful. Would be hard to decide on the color of this one. Both red and blue finishes are sweet.









Colnago Master X Light
https://www.colnago.com/masterENG.html
$1800 frame. This bike looks best paired with the chrome Precisa fork IMO.









*Mondonico*
https://www.torelli.com/mondonico/mndnico.html
Around $1700 frame. Pretty everything in the Mondonico lineup is sweet. 









*Torelli Corsa Strada*
https://www.torelli.com/torelli/cstig.html
$799. Good price, TIG welded though so lugs. Matching steel fork avail.


----------



## velof (Oct 20, 2008)

nice list, but what about waterford? cinelli? bob jackson?

the kona seems like a pretty good deal


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

Cinelli XCr... one day...


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Lots of good links and info there.

The Tommasini frame with chrome steel fork is just under $2,000 - custom is only another $150.

The Master X Light currently has an MSRP in the states of $2,500 - with the precisa fork.


----------



## MontyCrisco (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks for these. That Fuji makes me feel all happy inside.


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

CleavesF said:


> Cinelli XCr... one day...


The Supercorsa is nice as well.


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

The Somec Rex is purdy:


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

MontyCrisco said:


> Thanks for these. That Fuji makes me feel all happy inside.


True dat. It's the only one with downtube shifters (as all steel bikes should have).


----------



## holy cromoly (Nov 9, 2008)

*Forgot about Soma's Speedster.* 
https://somafab.com/speedsterplus.html
$650 for lugged frame AND fork. 
Quite a steel and such an attention to detail. Check out the cable guides under the BB.


----------



## holy cromoly (Nov 9, 2008)

*Olmo Sintesi SLX Lugged Frame*

*Olmo Sintesi SLX Lugged Frame
*http://www.repartocorse.com/olmo-sintesi-slx-lugged-frame.htm
$1800 frame/fork. 
Olmo is building up a batch of these Sintesi SLX, sold through Reparto Corse.


----------



## holy cromoly (Nov 9, 2008)

Nice Somec. Internal cable routing on the top tube, miss those days.


----------



## holy cromoly (Nov 9, 2008)

CleavesF said:


> Cinelli XCr... one day...


Someday indeed, it is probably the most expensive off the shelf steel frame. Interestingly enough, it has the new BB30 bottom bracket. IMO, would be nice if they offered an optional choice of matching stainless steel polished fork in addtion to the carbon.


----------



## holy cromoly (Nov 9, 2008)

JaeP said:


> True dat. It's the only one with downtube shifters (as all steel bikes should have).


And a quill stem to boot. Now that's a devotion of the old ways.

Although as much I love steel lugged bikes, I have to say I enjoy STI shifters.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Some serious bike porn there. Here's one of my favorites.

Plus I just scored some crucial pieces to get the Bertoni built.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

holy cromoly said:


> And a quill stem to boot. Now that's a devotion of the old ways.
> 
> Although as much I love steel lugged bikes, I have to say I enjoy STI shifters.


STI shifters are nice for racing. For all day rides with my buddies and such, down tube shifters will suffice.


----------



## rook (Apr 5, 2009)

holy cromoly said:


> And a quill stem to boot. Now that's a devotion of the old ways.
> 
> Although as much I love steel lugged bikes, I have to say I enjoy STI shifters.



I agree. Old, skinny-tubed steel bikes just don't look right with the big, chunky threadless stems of today.


----------



## Tom Kunich (Oct 16, 2002)

Waterford, the ONLY steel bike to buy new.

https://waterfordbikes.com/images/upload/55596-953.jpg


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

JaeP said:


> STI shifters are nice for racing. For all day rides with my buddies and such, down tube shifters will suffice.


Yup. And DT shifters are lighter and cheaper, too. 

Plus they have that 'retro-cool' thing goin' on.  
.


----------



## Tom Kunich (Oct 16, 2002)

SystemShock said:


> Yup. And DT shifters are lighter and cheaper, too.
> 
> Plus they have that 'retro-cool' thing goin' on.
> .


I like the idea of not taking your hands off of the handlebars to shift. So although I have a fairly large collection of bikes with Campy Ergo on them I started changing over to Dura Ace bar end shifters. They're on my touring bike, my cross bike and my winter beater that I end up riding perhaps three quarters of all my rides despite the fact that I have a eight bikes.

And now that the prices of STI or Ergo shifters has gone right through the ceiling it appears that from now on I'll be setting up all of my bikes with bar ends as the Ergo stuff wears out or when I can't get any more 9 speed cassettes and the like.

Which is another point - 9 speeds was WAY enough. 10 was pushing a point. Now that there's 11 speeds it's simply stupid.

If we start running out of 9 speed components there might be an entire new business for someone to build replacement parts here in the USA.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

Tom Kunich said:


> I like the idea of not taking your hands off of the handlebars to shift. So although I have a fairly large collection of bikes with Campy Ergo on them I started changing over to Dura Ace bar end shifters. They're on my touring bike, my cross bike and my winter beater that I end up riding perhaps three quarters of all my rides despite the fact that I have a eight bikes.
> 
> And now that the prices of STI or Ergo shifters has gone right through the ceiling it appears that from now on I'll be setting up all of my bikes with bar ends as the Ergo stuff wears out or when I can't get any more 9 speed cassettes and the like.
> 
> ...


Another nice thing about downtube shifters is that they are compatible with 5, 6, 7, 8, and 9 speed wheelsets (in friction mode of course). I haven't tried them with 10 speed yet because I don't have a need for a 10 speed wheelset.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Jul 25, 2005)

I don't mind Ergopower or STI on a steel frame. Whatever you prefer to use is fine by me, I'm just happy to see steel bikes being made.

In this day and age of carbon bikes that all look alike (regardless of how light or responsive they are) it is so heartwarming to see such companies still doing high end steel frames. Big names like the Italian brands, niche brands like Salsa, and bespoke builders like Waterford, Baum etc.

And it also heartens me to know that so many of you love your steel bikes. I did 80km today on my 20 year old steel De Rosa, it just rides so well.

The Neo Primato and the Gios are my favourites of those pictured above. Just pure art.

Grumps


----------



## battaglin (Apr 19, 2002)

Sintesi Pegaso Deda EOM16.5 about 550USD. TIG weld. No fork included.
Fairly new framebuilder as the headtube badge says "Made in italy since 1991". Can't seem to find any more info
on them over the internet.


----------



## ben_san (Mar 15, 2009)

There are plenty of custom builders that are priced less than some of these off the shelf frames. Chuck Lathe at Coho can build you a great classic lugged frameset from NOS Reynolds 531 for an amazing price -


----------



## Slim Again Soon (Oct 25, 2005)

Man, great thread — keep 'em coming!


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

Nice list!

Cyfac also just started making retro-classic steel frames.


----------



## LO^OK (Feb 1, 2008)

Zullo bikes, handcrafted jewels from Italy.

http://www.zullo-bike.com/


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

LO^OK said:


> Zullo bikes, handcrafted jewels from Italy.
> 
> http://www.zullo-bike.com/


Wow, I've never come across one but they look real nice. Nice website. I wonder how many small amazing builders are under the radar around the globe.


----------



## LO^OK (Feb 1, 2008)

ClassicSteel71 said:


> Wow, I've never come across one but they look real nice. Nice website. I wonder how many small amazing builders are under the radar around the globe.


In Italy small scale artisanal production is a centuries honed tradition. From food and vine to clothes and furniture to bicycles and cars. Pegoretti and Zullo are part of this heritage.


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

LO^OK said:


> In Italy small scale artisanal production is a centuries honed tradition. From food and vine to clothes and furniture to bicycles and cars. *Pegoretti and Zullo are part of this heritage.*


Indeed. I bet there are some in all corners of the world.


----------



## holy cromoly (Nov 9, 2008)

ben_san said:


> There are plenty of custom builders that are priced less than some of these off the shelf frames.


Excellent point. Most custom builders here in the US can build a quality lugged steel frame for around half the cost of many of these Italian off the shelf frames. Some builders like Tom Teasdale can turn around frames as fast three weeks, where as busier builders can take up to 6 months to a year.


----------



## holy cromoly (Nov 9, 2008)

*Raleigh Clubman*

Raleigh Clubman
https://www.raleighusa.com/bikes/road/clubman/
$1099 Complete bike.


----------



## holy cromoly (Nov 9, 2008)

*Traitor Cycles*

Traitor Cycles, makers of Transition mountain bikes, has a simple retro steel line of bikes under the Traitor brand.

Traitor Exile
https://www.traitorcycles.com/Bikes_Exile.cfm
$699 Frame/Fork set. 1" threadless steerer and fleur lugs.


----------



## holy cromoly (Nov 9, 2008)

*Jitensha*

*Jitensha Ebisu*
https://www.jitensha.com/eng/ebisupics_e.html
$1500 frame/fork set.
Unique rubber mounted chainstay protector.


----------



## holy cromoly (Nov 9, 2008)

*Schwinn Paramount Anniversary Frame*

Not sure if these are still available or all sold out.

*Schwinn Paramount Anniversary Frameset.*
https://www.schwinnbikes.com/paramount/about-paramount/index.html


----------



## holy cromoly (Nov 9, 2008)

Great additions to the thread everyone! Keep 'em coming.

I like the wide spectrum of prices of all these frames.

If you have spare parts laying around, some of these sub $700 frames would make great projects like the Soma Speedster and Sintesi Pegaso.


----------



## rook (Apr 5, 2009)

ClassicSteel71 said:


> Wow, I've never come across one but they look real nice. Nice website. I wonder how many small amazing builders are under the radar around the globe.



Haha! Zullo is not some small, obscure builder by any means. Pegorretti who? Zullo has been around alot longer than alot of the newer guys. They were a team sponsor to TVM in the 90s. They were prominently ridden in the pro peloton and the Tour de France. Nice bikes. Well made.


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

rook said:


> Haha! *Zullo is not some small, obscure builder by any means. * Pegorretti who? Zullo has been around alot longer than alot of the newer guys. They were a team sponsor to TVM in the 90s. They were prominently ridden in the pro peloton and the Tour de France. Nice bikes. Well made.



They are never seen on the road or on boards. I will consider them small and obscure. Dario has been riding and building long enough to earn a little respect. "Pegoretti who"? Come on.

He still has this Milani made by his father in law.


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

That Paramount is crying for a chrome fork.


----------



## holy cromoly (Nov 9, 2008)

ClassicSteel71 said:


> That Paramount is crying for a chrome fork.


I agree. A chrome fork with a lugged crown would have been sweet on that Paramount.


----------



## rook (Apr 5, 2009)

Classicsteel.

No doubt Pegorretti is an accomplished builder, and you missed my point if you think I implied otherwise.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

*SWEEEEET Frames!!!*

Some of the smaller names are pretty cool and it's great to see builders like Somec, Cyfac, etc make lugged steel. My favs are still the Colnago MXL, DeRosa NeoP, Gios, and Tommasini! The Paramount does look pretty fokin phenomenal!!


----------



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

*Ingerland*

Whoa guys don't forget good ole blighty;

Roberts Cycles http://www.robertscycles.com/
Bob Jackson http://www.bobjacksoncycles.co.uk/
Hetchins www.hetchins.org
Mercian http://www.merciancycles.co.uk/
Witcomb http://www.witcombcycles.co.uk/


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Here is my just finished to build neo retro.

Salsa La Raza frame in "Vino rojo" red wine color.

Full Dura Ace 9 Speed, down tube shifters

Mavic Heliums










I have also the Aluminum Cosmics that I'd use with this bike.

here a pic with them when I was still building it.










as you can see I started with black Ritchey wcs parts, but soon decided to go with silver parts, so I got a Dura Ace seat post, Scorpo Oxigen stem and bars, and silver spacers.

The silver parts also look better with a white saddle and handlebar tape.










In the future maybe would change the headseat to a silver one, but right now is good like it is.


----------



## sonic_W (Sep 2, 2008)

http://www.handsomecycles.com/index.php?s=geometry

Handsome cycles has a frame based upon the bridgestone xo-1, with some modifications. Not really retro like the others here, but it definitely has some influence.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

*Steelman*

http://www.steelmancycles.com/Gary's lugged custom.html


----------



## Le Wrench (May 12, 2009)

sonic_W said:


> http://www.handsomecycles.com/index.php?s=geometry
> 
> Handsome cycles has a frame based upon the bridgestone xo-1, with some modifications. Not really retro like the others here, but it definitely has some influence.


Thanks for that link. Just want I've been looking for as an errand bike.


----------



## dfltroll (Nov 27, 2006)

*My Rivendells*

Not sure if anyone mentioned Rivendell. I love mine. I've completed brevet series on both. I think of them as jack of all trades master of none. I'm thinking there may be a Mercian in my future. I've been thinking that for a while. I just need to decide what kind of bike I want. I'll make the decision after I tour in Aug.


----------



## dfltroll (Nov 27, 2006)

*Damn you DannyBoy!*



DannyBoy said:


> Whoa guys don't forget good ole blighty;
> 
> Roberts Cycles http://www.robertscycles.com/
> Bob Jackson http://www.bobjacksoncycles.co.uk/
> ...


DannyBoy, first you post pictures of your Mercian some time back and that gets the wheels in my head turning. Now you post these other links. I had seen someone riding a Roberts on a recent brevet and it looked like a really nice bike. Now I just checked their website after you posted the link and that appears to be another option. Most likely though, I think I'll probably go with a Mercian. I do love the heavy duty touring bike Roberts makes.


----------



## scmaddog17 (Aug 25, 2003)

i've got my Ted Wojcik


----------



## 10sballs (Jun 11, 2009)

My '84 Centurion road bike (which is in excellent condition or otherwise I wouldn't even be considering this) has a six speed freewheel (Shimano 600 groupo); the frame has 126mm rear dropout spacing. I want to convert the bike to more of a hybrid style with straight bars and MTB style shifters and upgrade the drive train. I'm thinking about spreading the steel frame to 130mm rear dropout spacing (Sheldon Brown's website shows how to go about doing this). I figure I could then go by a new rear wheel and go with a 9 speed cassette. Is there some flaw with my logic here. Will I have some type of alignment problem with my front chain rings, etc.
Thanks.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Jul 25, 2005)

10sballs said:


> My '84 Centurion road bike (which is in excellent condition or otherwise I wouldn't even be considering this) has a six speed freewheel (Shimano 600 groupo); the frame has 126mm rear dropout spacing. I want to convert the bike to more of a hybrid style with straight bars and MTB style shifters and upgrade the drive train. I'm thinking about spreading the steel frame to 130mm rear dropout spacing (Sheldon Brown's website shows how to go about doing this). I figure I could then go by a new rear wheel and go with a 9 speed cassette. Is there some flaw with my logic here. Will I have some type of alignment problem with my front chain rings, etc.
> Thanks.


Food for thought: if it's in excellent condition then why not leave it as it is and buy something with a 130mm spacing already? Not as it there isn't a plethora of brands offering flat bar roadie options.

In answer to your questions: nothing wrong with the logic. Some 9 speed MTB shifters mated to a 9 speed rear cassette, all good. If you want 10 speed, then Shimano and probably a few others (I can't be bothered checking, and besides, it's your project  ) do 10 speed flat bar shifters for the flat bar roadie set. Alignment won't be an issue, you're only changing a couple of mm each side.

Cheers,
Grumps


----------



## ben_san (Mar 15, 2009)

holy cromoly said:


> Excellent point. Most custom builders here in the US can build a quality lugged steel frame for around half the cost of many of these Italian off the shelf frames. Some builders like Tom Teasdale can turn around frames as fast three weeks, where as busier builders can take up to 6 months to a year.


Yep. I'd add Curtlo to the list as well. Great prices, relatively quick turnaround from what I've heard.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

JaeP said:


> Another nice thing about downtube shifters is that they are compatible with 5, 6, 7, 8, and 9 speed wheelsets (in friction mode of course). I haven't tried them with 10 speed yet because I don't have a need for a 10 speed wheelset.


If you choose to go 10 with downtube shifters, Shimano makes Dura Ace 10 down tube shifters (Yes, they are still backwards compatible). A buddy of mine upgraded his 1989 Bianchi to 10 speed but want to keep the DT look. Shimano has them even if they don't market them to the masses. My LBS didn't even know that until he did a search. I know Bianchis should be campy, but carbon on a vintage bike? No way. That is why he went with Dura Ace.


----------



## golong (Oct 28, 2008)

holy cromoly said:


> Great additions to the thread everyone! Keep 'em coming.
> 
> I like the wide spectrum of prices of all these frames.
> 
> If you have spare parts laying around, some of these sub $700 frames would make great projects like the Soma Speedster and Sintesi Pegaso.



PLEASE PLEASE, if anyone has the geometry specs of the Sintesi Pegaso (size 54 TT) I would be forever greatfull if you could send them to me. I owned one for years but had to sell it (moved overseas), now Im on the hunt so I can use it as the basis of a custom frame. I have contacted Sintesi but they wont give away the specs (even on a 10year old frame that they dont make anymore...). So please, anyone?


----------



## yuujin (Apr 7, 2010)

and heres mine.
reynolds 853. handbuilt in australia.


----------



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

*So what did you go for in the end?*



dfltroll said:


> DannyBoy, first you post pictures of your Mercian some time back and that gets the wheels in my head turning. Now you post these other links. I had seen someone riding a Roberts on a recent brevet and it looked like a really nice bike. Now I just checked their website after you posted the link and that appears to be another option. Most likely though, I think I'll probably go with a Mercian. I do love the heavy duty touring bike Roberts makes.


Get the Mercian???


----------



## MTBMaven (Dec 17, 2005)

2008 custom steel DeSalvo build for long days in the saddle and light touring.


----------



## MichaelB (Feb 28, 2010)

Here is my Cinelli SuperCorsa (lugged BB) in XL










All for US $699 shipped :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dereck (Jan 31, 2005)

I think inflation and the conversion rate may have changed matters, but when I bought my Bob Jackson, custom lugged 853 OS, three years or so back, it was around $1600. Though it's nowhere near as fast as my last BJ - a 1970 model  - it suggests it can take a bunch more wattage than I can put down. It is also to my geometry, not someone else's ideas - not to be sniffed at.

Though I'm not about to give up my STI 10 speed compact rig for DT shifters and I haven't changed my opinion on quill stems vs modern threadless either. The former was established after a mile or so the first time I rode them, the latter took about as long in my shop...

The great thing is, there's a lot of folk around who do a great job of building frames like these. In a cookie-cutter world, having something unique is not to be sniffed at (unless you believe advertising a lot  )

Regards

Dereck


----------



## battaglin (Apr 19, 2002)

*Sintesi Pegaso*

Deda 16.5 EOM, it has become my favorite ride so far.


----------



## Amore per la bicicletta (Dec 17, 2009)

milani cycles - Gallarate Italy www.milanicycles.com


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

holy cromoly said:


> Colnago Master X Light
> https://www.colnago.com/masterENG.html
> $1800 frame. This bike looks best paired with the chrome Precisa fork IMO.



My bandmate just picked up one of these, with the chrome fork, and a "period-correct" Colnago-branded quill stem. Sweet.


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

There are some really great bikes in this thread!

I've posted my 953 Waterford before, and this thread gives me the opportunity to do it again. It's a 2007 custom RS-22, and was brazed by Dave Wages who now owns Ellis Cycles. Dave took home the "Best in Show" award at this year's NAHBS in Richmond with a 953 frame.

The brazing on my bike is as close to perfection as I have ever seen. Dave is a true artist. The frame is bare, polished 953 stainless and there isn't a hint of file marks or excess brazing material anywhere. The lug shorelines are perfect.


----------



## MichaelB (Feb 28, 2010)

Scooper, that is one sweet looking bike - must ride well !!!!


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Columbine...FTW!

<img src=https://www.columbinecycle.com/images/photos/columbine_twins.jpg>

<img src=https://www.columbinecycle.com/images/photos/earth_to_sky-seat_cluster_detail.jpg>

<img src=https://www.columbinecycle.com/pimages/11006_19e.jpg>


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Columbine...FTW!


Woof!


----------



## Tinea Pedis (Aug 14, 2009)

Just got mine!










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157625023118991/


----------



## MichaelB (Feb 28, 2010)

Thta is one Noice steed there Tinea.

My dream bike is a Baum.....


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

Tinea Pedis said:


> Just got mine!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bad to the bone....
It it plum colored????


----------



## Tinea Pedis (Aug 14, 2009)

Aubergine.

Lighting doesn't do it justice. I'll get some better pics soon.


----------

